# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : Pourquoi dvelopper en HTML5 quand on a MS Paint ? C'est le futur du web

## Katleen Erna

*Humour : Pourquoi dvelopper en HTML5 quand on a MS Paint ? C'est le futur du web*

Eugene Hsu est un informaticien amricain, habitant le Massachusetts et recherchant un emploi. Farceur, il a conu son site Internet intgralement avec MS Paint. L'homme est pourtant loin d'tre un novice, au vu de son CV.

 ::fleche::  Alors, MS Paint est-il l'avenir du web ? 

Source : Le site d'Eugene

----------


## nicolofontana12

Son cv est vraiment riche mais je  crois que MS point n'est pas seulement le futur mais le present aussi?

----------


## Thorna

Eugne Sue, ha ha ha !  :;): 
Bon, son site est amusant. Il date un peu (2008...) et une nouvelle version de Paint est sortie depuis ce temps, il me semble, non?  ::P:

----------


## baya1

J'ADORE ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## DiDieuh

Originale, c'est niquel pour les yeux dans le pt du matin  ::mrgreen::  ::mouarf::

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah oui mais c'est juste de l'humour donc c'est normal qu'il ait un bon CV quand mme...

----------


## kaymak

c'est rafraichissant des CV comme ceux l : ) MErci pour l'info !!

----------


## kmaniche

Original et j'adore  ::ccool:: . Bonne chance pour ton futur job.

Merci pour l'info

----------


## skywaukers

Ah, ben voil un site original, a fait du bien de voir quelque chose d'autre que du prformat !!

@++
Dany

----------


## nicolofontana12

DE plus il a link les textes; ce qui est genial; c'est un chercheur de job

----------


## Remizkn

Excellent^^, faut aimer ce compliqu un peu la vie mais c'est assez classe quand mme!

----------


## Tesing

il serait pas en doctorat au MIT, ca ferait tout de suite moins classe...

----------


## Jipt

En plus y a au moins un lien mort...  ::(:

----------


## Lady

> En plus y a au moins un lien mort...


Bah le site date de 2008 ^^ ... le net change en 2 ans ... les url aussi !

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Ya pas de doute: rapidit de dveloppement, totale compatibilit entre les navigateurs, gratuit et ergonomie des outils, design qui fait l'unanimit (au moins dans ce post), c'est assurment une technologie d'avenir. Seule interrogation: qu'en est-il du rfrencement dans les moteurs de recherche ?

----------


## olaxius

Vu son CV s'il n'a pas trouv encore d'employeur ... je me dis alors que j'ai un pot d'enfer d'avoir un TAF !!! ::calim2::

----------

